# Backyard minature golf course



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

WTF did I just do to my yard! 😂

Got a 5 year old thats starting to show some interest in golf and I am bored as hell with this covid crap. Why not cut out 9 holes for him and his pals?!

Scalped with manual reel to .5". Did a dusting of sand to smooth it out some. Did a few practice rounds to determine hole locations. Used the contour of my yard so most holes are downhill. For the hole cutouts, I found a diy youtube video to help. See tomotato can pic. Surprisingly worked.

Will update in a few days when I paint it green.

Doesnt roll too bad! Will see how the recovery is in May.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@CLT49er Pretty cool! They oughta love it. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Ooooohhhhhh yeah!!!


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Had my turf paint delivered. Holding the urge to spray it at night.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Sprayed yesterday. Did the medium rate on the bottle in terms of oz per gallon. Not sure on the sq footage of this course. Maybe 1k. Did an application around noon and again at night. Figured it was like painting drywall. Let the first coat dry.

Painted the inside of the cups white with regular spray paint. Probably not eco friendly but I can dig those out when I fill the holes in before spring time.

Played my first round and three putted everything. 😝


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Had a lot of rain this week. Maybe 2.5". Color of dye already fading. Cheap dye I guess. Get what you pay for. Enviro Color. $30 1k ft bottle.

Also some clippings washout. Looking ugly. Going clean this up and maybe reapply dye.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Not bad, but you're gonna have to go lower than that to get some real rolling going.


----------

